# Lizenzfrage



## GilbertGrape (15. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Klasse benutzen (und auch verändern), die unter der folgenden Lizenz steht:
www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich nur diesen Kommentar mit der Lizenz im Header (Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");...) stehen lassen muss und mich als Author mit eintragen muss und dann kann ich damit machen was ich will? 

Ich will auf Nummer sicher gehen, denn ich benutze das in der Firma.

Vielen Dank,
Gilbert


----------



## byte (15. Aug 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Lizenz


----------



## musiKk (15. Aug 2008)

Fuer solche Fragen nutze ich oft die Wikipedia, weil dort Kernelemente der Lizenzen zusammengefasst werden. Natuerlich muss man die Lizenz wenns drauf ankommt auch genauer untersuchen, ggf. mit juristischer Hilfe (z. B. die GPLv3 soll selbst fuer Juristen ein ziemlich harter Brocken sein).

Ganz vorsichtig wuerde ich behaupten, du hast es richtig verstanden. Wenn du die Software aber nur in der Firma intern verwendest und nicht verschickst oder sonst irgendwie veroeffentlichst, kannste die Lizenz aber eh in den Wind schiessen, weil dann interessierts ja keinen.


----------



## GilbertGrape (15. Aug 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit Wikipedia


----------

